# best filter to buy



## supergreeneye (Oct 29, 2011)

I am looking at replacing my api fillstar for my 29 gal i am considering an ahem or aquatop\sunsun they all got about the same reviews on amazon its just the aquatop is at a lfs and the ahem is online witch one to get or are there better ones to consider I don't want something cheap thats gonna fall apart a week later.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

I've only had my one Eheim 2217 canister filter, and I love it. Runs like a champ, quiet as heck. I highly recommend even though I have no point of comparison.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

You really can't group the Eheim with the Aquatop/Sunsun. If your looking for something that will last you really can't beat the Eheim.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

A SunSun 302 will do fine and there are several members reporting them lasting several years. I read a thread a couple days ago and a member mentioned having one for nearly 7 years. Is it the best quality? No, probably not. But it isn't like a canister filter is particularly complicated. I don't think you can go wrong with a SunSun. I've owned 3 on 3 different tanks and had no issue.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Eheim or sunsun which ever way you go will be a great upgrade..Ive seen this before and people go back and forth on the two different canister filters and honestly the amount of people that have either brand you wont get a straight answer of which is better lol.. i have a eheim 2215 and i bought it used. the person before said they had it for some time with no problem and so far with me having it is has ran like a champ!! the quietness its crazy too but again its your choice and use your budget hands..and remember you can never have to much over filtration on a tank!!


----------



## supergreeneye (Oct 29, 2011)

cool thanks for all the info, think ill go with the aquatop cause it has the uv light option


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure if you have already made up your mind but I'll share my experiences
I currently own a Rena Filstar 1 (small I believe) been running 15 years or so.
Owned a SunSun 304-b broke down after 9 months, it would over heat then kick off/ reset after 10 mins then kick back off.
Eheim 2217 owned for about a month

First flow, my xp1 runs my cerges reactor, I also used the 304-b to run same reactor. As far as flow, 304-b said it would do 525gph, I would say its more around 200-250gph. The filstar says its 250gph and would say its more like 175-200. Almost couldn't tell the difference between the sunsun and the filstar just more turbulence in the cerges so I'm estimating it more.

The eheim I believe is said to be 265gph and I would say from what I've read its about 250. I have the filstar and eheim running side by side with same size DIY spray bar and the eheim is stonger flow. Although, it is not running through a reactor either.

I actually have the 2217 flow reduced a bit, its in my 40B. For a 29g I think a 2215 would work great but if you want more flow go with the 2217. Last I checked it was 139 on amazon and comes with all the filter media, the sunsun and aquatop don't.

Many people love the sunsun but maybe I just had a lemon, I also had problems with it leaking water from where the motor connected to the base, but was able to fix it by removing the big o ring and lubing it. Would think right out of the box it would be good to go but, not mine.

I do believe my 40B has never looked as clear as it does with the new 2217 on it. Its really nice filter and I would definitely buy another. Since its only a month old or so, time will tell if it will stand the test of time. The filstar is still chuggen along though.

ps. that UV in aquatop/sunsun is useless it just heats the water IMO


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Not sure which AquaTop you are considering, but i do have experience with the CF400 and CF500 models.
Both have flaws that I would consider fixable but for what you pay, you should not "have" to fix manufacturer flaws.
My biggest issue with the filters was bypass. I actuall was getting bits of plant material sticking out of the spray bar along with a lot of fine particles floating in both tanks.
With the right mods, I no longer have bypass on either filter.
If you do end up getting one, let me know which one and i will let you know what specific fixes are needed


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Generally speaking all the filters work, some are going to be more reliable than others. For the difference in price I would still go with an Eheim. There is 30 years of use on them and they are dead quiet if that's important to you.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Freemananana said:


> A SunSun 302 will do fine and there are several members reporting them lasting several years. I read a thread a couple days ago and a member mentioned having one for nearly 7 years. Is it the best quality? No, probably not. But it isn't like a canister filter is particularly complicated. I don't think you can go wrong with a SunSun. I've owned 3 on 3 different tanks and had no issue.


That was me:nerd:
I have 3 Sunsun 302's.
1 is still going strong at 7+ years of continuous use (the prime pump doesn't work too well on him otherwise still soldiering on silently).
I have 2 more Sunsuns running @ 6 and 4 years respectively all on 55G tanks and all going about their business quietly and effectively.
I will say the basket handles like to come off perhaps due to warping over time but they aren't broken and do work if you are careful and don't manhandle them.
These to me are a small price to pay for a filter that performs as the Sunsuns do and for the price point they are at.
I think I paid 46-55 bucks each for those over the intervening years.
And I am sorry to all the big brand guys but NOTHING will touch the cost vs benefit ratio of a Sunsun/Aquatop/Perfect/Grech/Super/Pingkay/ZenBlue for those on a budget.
Money no object I am sure we would all have Eheims but I have more urgent uses for my funds lol (Called a wife and kids - shhhh I didn't say that) :surprise:


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just curious for the OP's sake, are SunSun & AquaTop exactly the same filter? Or could there be some manufacturing differences?
I have no complaints about the pump head capacity/flow volume/or pump noise. I just have never seen a SunSun in person.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Immortal1 said:


> Just curious for the OP's sake, are SunSun & AquaTop exactly the same filter? Or could there be some manufacturing differences?
> I have no complaints about the pump head capacity/flow volume/or pump noise. I just have never seen a SunSun in person.


They are yes. Same manufacturer, everything.
The differences are as follows:

1. A more attractive made for the western world BOX. 
(This likely extends to an actually readable direction set as well - example Sunsuns Chinglish "dirtiness entrance" which had me in stitches).
2. A red plastic insert on some models vs blue.
3. Actual customer service should you need them and a warranty. (Other boards members and YouTube report excellent customer service)
4. Some models of Aquatop come prefilled with media. (Some Sunsun sellers now provide this option as well)
5. A on canister brand sticker.
6. Higher price due to the above features.:wink2:

For some this may be a safety net they need or that may be enough value added to offset the additional cost.

*note one of the 2 is fudging dimensions I will know which when I get my HW-304B but I would bet on Aquatop fudging to try to differentiate a clone product.

Example: 

My recently ordered Sunsun 304B: Amazon.com : SunSun-China HW-304B 5-Stage External Canister Filter with 9-watt UV Sterilizer, 525 GPH : Aquarium Filters : Pet Supplies

is an Aquatop CF-500: Amazon.com : Aquatop CF500UV 5-Stage Canister Filter with UV 9W, 525 gph : Aquarium Filters : Pet Supplies


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Big Al's had the best price on Eheim 2217 this month. It was under 100 dollars if my memory serves. But....I am known to have bad memory.:surprise:


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

AWolf said:


> Big Al's had the best price on Eheim 2217 this month. It was under 100 dollars if my memory serves. But....I am known to have bad memory.:surprise:


Memory might have betrayed you. 169.99 but @ 100 price point I'd have snapped one up!
I've got nothing at all against the Mercedes Benz of filters except price lol.
Eheim Classic Canister Filter with Media - 2217 | Big Als

*Sidenote love your signature lol aint it the truth.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Lonestarbandit said:


> Memory might have betrayed you. 169.99 but @ 100 price point I'd have snapped one up!
> I've got nothing at all against the Mercedes Benz of filters except price lol.
> Eheim Classic Canister Filter with Media - 2217 | Big Als
> 
> *Sidenote love your signature lol aint it the truth.


Thanks, yes it is the cold hard truth. I think maybe it was a smaller Eheim. I was considering two smaller on one 55g.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> They are yes. Same manufacturer, everything.
> The differences are as follows:
> 
> 1. A more attractive made for the western world BOX.
> ...


Here is what I found out about the CF500. The pump head "should" seal to the top plate of the filter stack, but it was approximately 3/16" from making a complete seal. Incoming water had 1/32" to 1/16" gap to literally bypass the entire filter stack and go straight to the pump head intake. Also, the 2 cut outs in the pump head that allowed the UV glass tube to be removed were never sealed up after the glass tube was installed, further granting incoming water a clear path to the pump intake without passing thru the filter stack. After filling the cutouts with hot glue (this was a test), and raising the filter stack 3/16" using the 3 PVC rings, and sealing the 3rd tray to the canister body I was finally able to get all the incoming water to go thru the filter stack. Hopefully the pic below will help explain what I am talking about.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Immortal1 said:


> Here is what I found out about the CF500. The pump head "should" seal to the top plate of the filter stack, but it was approximately 3/16" from making a complete seal. Incoming water had 1/32" to 1/16" gap to literally bypass the entire filter stack and go straight to the pump head intake. Also, the 2 cut outs in the pump head that allowed the UV glass tube to be removed were never sealed up after the glass tube was installed, further granting incoming water a clear path to the pump intake without passing thru the filter stack. After filling the cutouts with hot glue (this was a test), and raising the filter stack 3/16" using the 3 PVC rings, and sealing the 3rd tray to the canister body I was finally able to get all the incoming water to go thru the filter stack. Hopefully the pic below will help explain what I am talking about.


Awesome illustration shot! Thanks for that we so often don't get to visually understand what we are talking about.
I cant tell is your head O-ring missing? Surely not maybe it's black all my Sunsun have orange O rings.
Hopefully yours was a QC fluke but in the event it wasn't I will break out the PVC hot glue gun and saws!
What a nightmare story! Not many like yours on Amazon reviews I hope I also am so lucky lol.
Once you remedied the issue how did you find the flow?


----------



## DW Sites (Mar 4, 2016)

I have a Hydor Professional 600 for my 70 gallon bow and I love their brand.
Simple to set up, run, and clean.

I got mine on eBay with an inline Hydor 350 Watt heater for $209 shipped.

You can get smaller sizes as well cheaper.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

DW Sites said:


> I have a Hydor Professional 600 for my 70 gallon bow and I love their brand.
> Simple to set up, run, and clean.
> 
> I got mine on eBay with an inline Hydor 350 Watt heater for $209 shipped.
> ...


You know I just noticed that brand about a month ago but it was a smaller version I saw for sale. I am wondering if they are re-branded Jebo or if its a totally new brand. Very crisp and modern and Euro looking. Like an IKEA filter lol.
Always great to see new equipment in the hobby.
Especially things we can actually afford lol though that is treading dangerously close to Eheim territory in price!
The company itself appears to be Italian with an American branch but I am betting the production is done in China?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

The 2 pics below better show the gap from the factory and after I added the spacer rings to the bottom of the canister. FYI, my AquaTop CF500 had a black pump head O-ring sealing it to the canister body. I never had a problem with this sealing point. A little Vaseline on the O-ring and it slid right in place and never leaked (better design than the Marineland C-360 that I have).








This is what the relationship of the Pump head to top plate should look like. If you are not sure of your filter, assemble your filter stack and measure the distance from the top of the cover plate to the top of the canister body, then measure how far the pump head sealing point drops into the canister body. You should have around 1/8 to 3/16" overlap. If this works out on your pump, then the next issue is how well atleast one of the trays seal to the canister body.









Bump: Also, near as I can tell, the actual flow of the filter did not change once I did the above modifications to my AquaTOP CF500. Also, the AquaTOP CF400 that I have did not have the same overlap issue - the pump head sealed nicely to the top plate (full 3/16" overlap). Unfortunately all three trays had 1/32" to 1/16" gap on all edges between the tray and the canister body. Once I taped up the indicated tray, I was able to dump a bunch of dirty water into my test setup (10 gallon tank on a stand) and within a few hours the water was clear and the filter floss was dirty (biomedia tray was still clean). In my opinion, this is how a canister filter "should" work.

Again, not bashing the AquaTOP brand too bad. The motors seem solid and quiet. The o-ring design is good. The shut off valves where the hoses connect is far Superior to the Marineland C-360 design. I am now very happy with my CF400's performance.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I must say that's new to me.
I've never had any problems like that at all with my Sunsuns.
If I do have your issues that's why I used Amazon it will go straight back and I'll try the Oddysea CFS 700 I was considering prior.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## toadpher (May 25, 2015)

I really like my Cascade 1000. Super quiet, large media baskets, good flow, thick plastic (the clear blue canister not only looks cool, but you can see when the filter needs to be cleaned, too), it hasn't stopped or failed yet (going on about 6 months), always restarts after an outage, keeps my water crystal clear, all for a reasonable price.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

You know some times it's not bad to buy a used filter..like I said I bought a 2215 from some on here and it works like brand new..i only needed to buy new hoses..then I bought glass Lilly pipes just cause I got tired of the green intake/outtake..but in the end you can get a good filter cheap and if need to buy a replacement part or two oh well big deal..I mean if your running on a budget (or college kid like me) with all money going towards loans lol but nothing wrong with seeing what people have on here..I mean most if not all the stuff sold on here is pretty well taken care of!! Just a thought though..even though I believe you said you were gonna pick up an aquatop


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh I agree most in here are stand up hobbiests. If they have a filter for sale for a nice price I would certainly consider that a source as well.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

UPDATE: Was talking about my 7 year old Sunsun slowing down and the prime pump not working?
All it needed was a kink cut out of the intake hose and some silicone grease around the travel of the prime pump.
Like magic she is back to full speed and full power.
I should have checked my lines long ago and done a full service on the filter (o-ring lube etc) Which I had done NEVER.
So one deep service and we are flying the fish are confused by the newfound flow. Wonder what they will do with double the GPH when the big daddy gets here.
Short end, I stand by my backing of Sunsun branded and sub-branded filters, it wasn't their failing so much as my own lackadaisical maintenance.
7 years - now to infinity and beyond!


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Immortal1 said:


> The 2 pics below better show the gap from the factory and after I added the spacer rings to the bottom of the canister. FYI, my AquaTop CF500 had a black pump head O-ring sealing it to the canister body. I never had a problem with this sealing point. A little Vaseline on the O-ring and it slid right in place and never leaked (better design than the Marineland C-360 that I have).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that is a MASSIVE gap. It is like your plastic standoff reinforcement runs in the base that hold your baskets up toward the head weren't there or were broken off? 
There is no WAY you should have ever needed those massive spacers.
Something must have been really wrong with your unit. Guess we can look for sure when mine shows up.
Also I forgot to mention I have 2 Aquatops smaller rated filters that appear to be Jebo based. 
A DF-200 and a AT-200. Both since discontinued in fact thats why I picked them up for a song on clearance years ago around 30 bucks a pop. Their replacement models sell for 150 plus on their website.
http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-af-200.html This is the model combining my DF and AT model with UV and WAYYYYYY overpriced.
HIGHLY over-rated I must say. They are interesting but nothing to write home about and flow isn't squat. Much less than the Sunsun copied style.
Only thing they do better is the baskets and canister bodies are higher quality plastics. (but these are Jebo clones not Sunsun clone)
DF-200 Canister Filter - 216 gph
AQUATOP AT-200 Canister Filter
The DF model I like better than the AT model. Some people call the AT model the FAUXHEIM lol.
Also I have to say my experience with the Truaqua people were top notch from what I remember.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Very interesting. In looking thru the .pdf file for the AquaTOP Forza I can see they have made some improvements over the CF series that I have. 
Much better routing of incoming water to help eliminate bypass.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Immortal1 said:


> Very interesting. In looking thru the .pdf file for the AquaTOP Forza I can see they have made some improvements over the CF series that I have.
> Much better routing of incoming water to help eliminate bypass.


That is interesting. I wonder if this then makes it more efficient?
Hey wait a minute. That 30 deg to 0 deg tilt on/vs off.....
Are they implying the UV switch is on an internal mercury switch now?
Just tilt to turn off/on?
NM. Mystery solved has a safety mercury switch for the UV that if the tilt goes over 30 deg shuts it off.
Maybe I will try that FZ13 UV once the prices drop a bit? Still too new for that lol.
I especially love that carry handle for service time.


----------



## highbl00d (May 24, 2016)

Immortal1 said:


> Not sure which AquaTop you are considering, but i do have experience with the CF400 and CF500 models.
> Both have flaws that I would consider fixable but for what you pay, you should not "have" to fix manufacturer flaws.
> My biggest issue with the filters was bypass. I actuall was getting bits of plant material sticking out of the spray bar along with a lot of fine particles floating in both tanks.
> With the right mods, I no longer have bypass on either filter.
> If you do end up getting one, let me know which one and i will let you know what specific fixes are needed


I actually have the same problem on my CF500. I was planning on adding more bio media to one of the trays along with more floss.... what mods did you do?


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

So got my 304B not happy. 
Larger tolerances by far than my 302 series.
has that side to side to slide slop anothers CF500 did but does NOT have the head to basket issue requiring spacers.
About 3x as noisy and vibration I can feel through the wood floor.
is this standard for these 304B/CF500 or did I get a bum one.
It doesn't feel sound like anything is wrong and its moving a ton of water but my 302s virtual silence spoiled me.
Was not expecting this. Thoughts?
I almost just want another 302 qand send this bucket back but it moves a ton of water and the fish are loving the current and it has UV.
Just not sure I can live with the buzzing.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

highbl00d said:


> I actually have the same problem on my CF500. I was planning on adding more bio media to one of the trays along with more floss.... what mods did you do?


If you look at post 17 of this thread you will see the 3 pvc rings i made. It was 2" pvc pipe that i cut to 1-3/16" long. This gave me the correct overlap.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> So got my 304B not happy.
> Larger tolerances by far than my 302 series.
> has that side to side to slide slop anothers CF500 did but does NOT have the head to basket issue requiring spacers.
> About 3x as noisy and vibration I can feel through the wood floor.
> ...


Mine started out a bit loud too. So I lubricated the impaler with some Vaseline. It got quiet for a few days, then got even louder! So I tilted it in all directions to get rid off some trapped air and it helped a bit. But it was still a bit loud.

But after a couple weeks it just got quiet by itself and the flow improved even more.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I pulled the impeller and lubed the shaft and magnet w silicone grease also where the blades touch the motor housing ... Much better now still like hums loudly but the impeller noise is gone. 
I take that back it still chatters a bit but if yours got better maybe mine will too Could just be new filter syndrome lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> I pulled the impeller and lubed the shaft and magnet w silicone grease also where the blades touch the motor housing ... Much better now still like hums loudly but the impeller noise is gone.
> I take that back it still chatters a bit but if yours got better maybe mine will too Could just be new filter syndrome lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I had the same thing happen with my brand new aqua clear HOB filters. It took them a week or two to get quiet.



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> I pulled the impeller and lubed the shaft and magnet w silicone grease also where the blades touch the motor housing ... Much better now still like hums loudly but the impeller noise is gone.
> I take that back it still chatters a bit but if yours got better maybe mine will too Could just be new filter syndrome lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear you are having issues with noise. Seem to remember my CF400 & 500 were pretty quiet from the start (this was never my issue with these filters). I do know once I service the filter and get it restarted I have to shake the filter a bit to get all the bubbles out but I just assumed that was typical of all canister filters. After that they are pretty quiet. 

No sure if I would lube the impeller shaft or the impellor magnet - have never done this on my filters. Biggest issue was getting 2-3 months of yuk cleaned out of the impellor area so it would spin freely again


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm thinking lack of yuck is why it's noisy......but none of my others were noisy. This thing is just buzzy and vibrations are present. Its not rattling mind you and it's not air. Its just compared to my other silent ones well it isn't. Its 60 db of humming buzz on the meter whereas the others are 40-44 
But I can't hear them. It's a big difference what's your db

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> So got my 304B not happy.
> Larger tolerances by far than my 302 series.
> has that side to side to slide slop anothers CF500 did but does NOT have the head to basket issue requiring spacers.
> About 3x as noisy and vibration I can feel through the wood floor.
> ...


Currious what is causing the buzzing. Can only assume the impeller is properly ballanced from the factory. If there is air bubbles trapped in the impeller housing I can imagine that maybe making some noise but only for awhile (hours, not days).


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

It's normal sounding buzzing like a hum say like a ballast on a shop flourecent light going bad it's not a rattle but I don't like it and it high speed vibrates my wooden floor.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

back to the OP's original question,I really don't think you can go wrong with the filstar.The one drawback Is it doesn't come with a spraybar,though you can get one cheap on that online auction site.

I've been running an XP-S on a 45 for over a year with no issue,and just got an XP-M for my 55.Pretty convenient to unplug it,lift the lever,disconnect the hoses to remove it for cleaning.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

@MtAnimals - not knowing much about Filster products, how would you rate the water flow valves (i.e., during maintenance do the valves leak? My Marineland C360 leaked pretty bad. My AquaTOP and Eheim do not leak even a drop). Once the bypass issue was noted and fixed on the AquaTOP filters, they now seem to be pretty good units.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I don't have any problem at all with leakage,unless I forget to turn it off before disconnecting....:surprise:


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

No leaks on mine. Except today was so excited with new filter I disconnected the valve block....
Forgot one thing .....shut it off....
Yeah that helps lol water pouring everywhere me blinking tiredly in shock swearing at the filter....wasn't the filters fault lol operator error. Bleh.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> No leaks on mine. Except today was so excited with new filter I disconnected the valve block....
> Forgot one thing .....shut it off....
> Yeah that helps lol water pouring everywhere me blinking tiredly in shock swearing at the filter....wasn't the filters fault lol operator error. Bleh.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I feel way better knowing I'm not the only one to have done that!


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

It would be great to get some opinions on this. I purchased an Eheim 2217 that ended up being faulty that I sent back. I got an FX6 which I love for mechanical filtration purposes, but it's a bit noisier now than when it first ran--I can hear constant water trickling in.

I'm going to add a second filter on the tank that will have various equipment plumbed, UV sterilizer, co2 reactor and maybe a heater as well. I really liked the Eheim's ease of use and filter capacity... but I hated dealing with the first prime and having to suck on the filter hose to get it going (this was in any scenario, letting the filter be full or empty, hoses the same).

I know I had a defective unit, but is this normal in general? I'm thinking maybe the filter just was problematic. I'm also considering a Filstar XP3 or 4 as I've never had issues with them at all. 

Also, with the Eheim's having somewhat lower flow in general, with everything I'm intending to plumb, would it be a better idea to go with a higher rated filter? It's a 90g tank btw..


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I had a SunSun 302 on both my 30G tall and 20G tanks. No complaints. Both are still being used on the tanks at their new owner's homes. They run like a champ for at least 2 years. Furthermore, I have no noise complaints at my house. They are dead silent compared to a sump/overflow or a HOB filter.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

My 302s are from 5 to 7 years old (have 3) and they are dead silent still. 304B this thing hums loudly. Think I was spoiled.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I have HEARD only heresay on other boards that Eheim quality has gone off on the new models.
That said I wouldn't think that would apply to the "Classic" line which everyone loves?
I won't buy one due to cost vs performance for me the cheap Chinese ones do the trick but people have stated some of their classics have gone on for 20 years with just replacement impellers. That's some reliability!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Review: Eden 328 aquarium filter | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

Have a look at that filter quickly... they come in a few sizes


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Kind of different.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> I have HEARD only heresay on other boards that Eheim quality has gone off on the new models.
> That said I wouldn't think that would apply to the "Classic" line which everyone loves?
> I won't buy one due to cost vs performance for me the cheap Chinese ones do the trick but people have stated some of their classics have gone on for 20 years with just replacement impellers. That's some reliability!


I have not owned any other Eheim filters other than the Pro 4+ that I recently purchased so it would be difficult for me to comment on a quality decline. But, I will say that the tolerances or fitment in my Eheim are significantly better than the Aquatop CF500. Case in point, the Marineland and Aquatop have a O-ring type seal around the outside of the filter head. This then slides down into the canister body. The top of the canister body is tapered slightly to give some amount of compression to the O-ring. Not a lot of tolerances needed here. Even so, my O-ring on the Marineland had to be replaced after several months because it just would not seal properly (leaked air into the canister which resulted in poor performance).
The Eheim Pro 3 or Pro 4 have a small rubber seal on the underside of the pump head. It seals to the top of the canister. Better have your manufacturing measurements correct or the seal will leak. I can fill my filter with water, install the pump head and turn it on its side - it will not leak. Period. 
The media trays lock tightly together and have very little clearance to the canister sides. The top tray seals exactly to the canister body.
If Eheim's quality has gone down hill, maybe I should find some of their really old stuff - it must be pretty amazing LOL.

Anyway, not on a huge Eheim kick, just offering observations of what filters I have available.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh the tolerances on the CF500/304B holy crap! Never seen such gaps lol my 302s I struggle to get the trays out without breaking the handles.
The big ones holy cow I have it seems feet all the way around!
Perhaps it's the same with Eheims. Some models better designed than others I surely don't know first hand they are too rich for my blood!
Think it was eco pro's that people were complaining about.
I saw Eheim had a new electronic enabled deal... Fascinating lol
Eheim professionel 4e+

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

**Update**

Sadly the Sunsun 304B is being returned. 
I for the second day in a row found condensate and water droplets inside the sterilizers glass sleeve.
I thought it was just not enough grease and cleaned, dried, greased and reassembled and now after work today I find water droplets and condensate again on the inside.
This is not acceptable. While a small slow leak If I had not checked it could have flooded over time and short circuited and worst case scenario electrocuted my fish before the powerstrip kicked off. I still have faith in the company but that is no go right there. 
Coupled with the noisy impeller I am not going to risk keeping it.
Damn. Who let this heap out of the factory. QC!!!! What the heck.
I must say I am very disappointed by this, my 302s are the best filters I have had in my opinion and I have had a few.
No Eheims (DOWN Immortal1) but a few of the other name brands and I love these 302s thats why I still have all three.
But this 304B..... noisy, massive tolerances (read basket bypass side gaps) and now the leakage into the UV glass......
Now I am rethinking this UV sterilizer IN the filter. And I already have the external sterilizer......


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear your situation went further downhill. Your electrical concerns are definitely valid!


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

It's disappointing. Now I have to wait for it to get back to Amazon to be refunded but I paid those few extra bucks over eBay just in case I needed a hassle free return. Which clearly at this point I do. I really tried to like this thing. Even to overlook its faults but leakage into a conductive electrical area no I can't do that.
Now I have to decide on what to do about replacing it.
Not much that pushes that kind of water for an economical price.
Try another Sunsun, try the Oddysea CFS 500 (scares me as wife and I work and could come home to a flooded home) or a sunsun model sans UV of I could find a big model without....

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

you want a cadillac or yugo?
Cadillac = Ehiem
Yugo = SunSun

I drive both!


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

ichy said:


> you want a cadillac or yugo?
> Cadillac = Ehiem
> Yugo = SunSun
> 
> I drive both!


I shall drive a Yugo.
I am going to try the new for 2016 design 704B.
Supposedly it rectifies some problems. And also uses less power than the 304/404 for same GPH.
Lets hope that noise and leakage are among them.
Prob order that this weekend.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/FORZA-FZ9-Canister-Filter-Sterilizer/dp/B01C65JV2E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1464229303&sr=8-2&keywords=forza+fz+canister+filter
Curious if you would consider these filters?


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I did see those but for more money and less flow I figured that didn't make alot of sense till they get a little older on the market and their price drops .
Otherwise I think she would shoot me.
704B has same magnetic UV switch etc









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

So ordered the above. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

Good luck.  And let us know if the quality is any better? I'm a bit disappointed I didn't wait a couple months and gotten the new version. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

